# Sharking Virginity being lost tonight!



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Plan on going out somewhere close to Navarre tonight. 
I have a kayak, 12/0, and time to drink a few beers and relax. Anyone want to join?

EJ 423-895-2496


----------



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

When you wanna go out


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd like to sometime around 6ish to get set up and yak bait out


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cortc4z said:


> When you wanna go out


 You know you want to get back out in a kayak tonight!!! Just don't think about the bloody bait dripping out the scupper holes, the response time for rescuers, the big hammers, tigers or bulls, being flipped by big waves. Did I mention MEGALADON? Just whistle the theme song to Mayberry and you will probably be just fine! UGLY


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

[QUOTE Just don't think about the bloody bait dripping out the scupper holes, [/QUOTE]


the first time I thought about that I had a bonito head in the yak and I was 250 yards out on a choppy, cloudy, 80 degree water day....


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I paddle mine out on a surfboard holding the leader in my teeth!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

FenderBender said:


> I paddle mine out on a surfboard holding the leader in my teeth!


gotta die some day right?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> I paddle mine out on a surfboard holding the leader in my teeth!


 
Hey, let me tie this 20/0 circle and leader to your ankle while you do. :whistling:

Bait toting bait... :thumbsup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Good Luck Ej.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Hey, let me tie this 20/0 circle and leader to your ankle while you do. :whistling:
> 
> Bait toting bait... :thumbsup:


 
shark fisherman's board leash....


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

You're the man E.J. Go big or go home!


----------



## Cortc4z (Feb 7, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> You're the man E.J. Go big or go home!


Nice 7ft hammer ej's first shark released safely


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bad A$$ Hammer EJ!!!! I wish I would have stuck around to see you land that thing! What a great way to lose your virginity. I'm glad that spot paid off for you! Give me a call when you get a new phone I want to hear the details. You should probably start practicing your " hi my name is EJ and I'm addicted to shark fishing" UGLY


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Congratulations EJ!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal!!! congrats on a great cherry popper!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Cortc4z said:


> Nice 7ft hammer ej's first shark released safely


WTG on that Hammer :thumbup:
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!

I'm jonesing to go real BAD!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

that's bigger than 7ft. the base of the tail to the tip is probably 28" alone. look at mikes hands. both hands together is about 9- 10". 

congrats and nice meeting you guys! sikes sucked! again. im never fishing there again.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice Hammer!


----------



## Ryan Van O (Aug 17, 2013)

It was a blast !


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Heck yea man its been a good week for you getting money and catching big fish!!!lol


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the hammer


----------

